# Ordnerfreigabe unter Linux



## Stefcore (11. Mai 2003)

Hi, 

ich habe mal eine kurze Frage, weil ich nicht genau weiß wie ich's anstellen soll eine Ornderfreigabe unter Linux durchzuführen.

Natürlich habe ich zunächst ein wenig im Netz recherchiert aber nichts wirklich konkretes gefunden!

Ist es also sinnvoll bzw. notwendig diese Freigabe über Samba zu managen oder gibt es auch eine andere, vielleicht einfachere Methode, einen Ordner unter Linux in meinem bestehenden Netzwerk zugänglich zu machen!

Gruß

stefcore


----------



## Stefcore (11. Mai 2003)

Sorry,

ich meinte eigentlich, dass ich vielmehr ein LAUFWERK unter Linux im Netzwerk freigeben möchte.

Bin ein bisschen durcheiander gekommen, da eine Festplatte ja auf einen Ordner gemounted wird!

Nun ich hoffe, dass Ihr damit mehr anfangen könnt!

Gruß

stefcore


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stefcore _
> Natürlich habe ich zunächst ein wenig im Netz recherchiert aber nichts wirklich konkretes gefunden!


Hm, das kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Normalerweise solltest du schon ziemlich eindeutige Hinweise unter den Stichwörtern "Linux Netzwerkfreigabe" oder Vergleichbares erhalten.



> Ist es also sinnvoll bzw. notwendig diese Freigabe über Samba zu managen oder gibt es auch eine andere, vielleicht einfachere Methode, einen Ordner unter Linux in meinem bestehenden Netzwerk zugänglich zu machen!


Ich kenne keine andere Möglichkeit, als das über Samba zu regeln. Schwer ist das auch nicht - du musst das ein oder andere Howto lesen (u.a. über Google auffindbar) und dann haste das innerhalb von 1/2 Stunde am Laufen.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (11. Mai 2003)

...oder man schaut mal in die OS-Tutorials Ecke.
Chris/Holyfly hat doch dort was nettes über Samba geschrieben.

[LINUX / UNIX] Samba Filesharing für Windows Clients

Das sollte für den Anfang reichen.

Mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## tuxracer (8. Juli 2003)

mir ist noch nicht ganz klar was Du genau willst.

wenn es darum geht, mit Windows, auf die in Linux erstellte Freigabe zuzugreifen, dann muss Samba installiert werden.

wenn Du aber nur unter Linux auf Linux zugreifen willst, dann verwendest Du besser NFS.

edit:

ach ja es gibt natürlich auch die möglichkeit einen ftp server einzurichten, dann kannst Du auch resourcen freigeben, die mit windows erreichbar sind.


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *
> wenn Du aber nur unter Linux auf Linux zugreifen willst, dann verwendest Du besser NFS.
> *



<- 
mount -t smbfs -o username=holyfly,passwort=denkste //server/share /mnt/server/share

wozu NFS


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juli 2003)

By the way:

Du kannst auch per mount auf einen Windows Share zugreifen.

Ja, Holyfly, es soll auch Leute geben, die  dieses benötigen ;-)


----------

